# Cool gun, favorite shooter Jerry Miculek shooting a .45-70 hand cannon revolver



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Make sure to stick around for the bit of history on the round. I'd like to hear his thoughts on using it for deer.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You need to shoot it and tell us how you like the huge recoil.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I love watching Jerry.Not only one of the best shooters he just seems down to earth.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a TC Contender one time, 14" barrel with a muzzle tamer, that gun as a bear.


----------

